# GNF Advisory Meetings



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Has anyone attended any of them.Surprisingly no one has popsted anything.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The VC meeting was well attended, apx 30 sportsmen. Gander Mountain was mentioned and is being attended to. A gentleman from SC ND mentioned that Gander probably is moving to purchase property adjacent to Johnson's Gulch WMA west of Forbes. That is the south end of the couteau. :evil: Don't suppose they will donate that land to NDGF. Whatever could they want it for?

The G/O regs were talked about and NDGF thought several years will be needed to see how the new regs work. It was mentioned that G/Os are intending to gut the resident friendly provisions of last session.

The deer season-harvest took most of the meeting time. Reluctance of hunters to harvest does and farmers to open land were topics. It was asked how many would go for a *doe only*season, (most would), and if the antlered tag should be *any sex*? Also should hunters be reqiured to harvest a doe before they shoot their buck? A gentleman said he has had numberous deer vehicle accidents these last four years.

Area updates on lakes were presented; falling water levels may become a problem. Esp on the big lake. Devils Lake outlet was discussed.

There was discussion on a foundation that would buy specific critical habitats for NDGF. Areas like the Pembina Gorge, etc. Current law forbids NDGF from this activity without consent of a committee. (Thank God we aren't saving the scenic parts of ND for the future). Missed a few thing here, didn't take notes.

It was great to see old hunter & co there and thank you to him for joining BCWF. Dean gave as good a presentation as I have ever heard. Hope he gives the exact same talk to the legislature. If there ever was a need for the heartburn bill, next session will be the time.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks Dick....at this time of year it is always about deer hunting.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Would like to add a few things to what Dick said. It was asked if there would be any changes to the nonresident zones or the dates in those zones. We were told that They would like to make changes but these are on hold because of the lawsuit by Minn. It could nullify any zoning. 
On that note Minn. is trying to speed up the lawsuit. There is National legislation proposed that would give states the right to govern their own game laws. Minn is trying to win the case before the legistation gets through. Guys coming from Minn with your boats be careful about bringing any weeds on boat or water in live wells we dont want milfoil. 
Nice easy going meeting

Thanks Dick my pleasure to join the club.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

Where is the outrage?

I attended the one in Bismarck last night. Approx 35 folks.

There was ZERO questions/complaints of NR zones, too many NR hunters or too many G/O's.

I was attempting to get several friends that I attended with to ask questions about HPC, caps, etc. It was of little interest to them. Deer and Lake Sac levels were the topic of the evening. There were several G/O's there and they asked questions about increasing NR buck tags to 10%. Hell, what do I care. I'm a NR, it only helps me. If all the loud mouths on this site actually had the balls to attend one of these meetings they would realize that the whole world doesn't think the "sky is falling."

The resident freelance bird hunter in ND was nowhere to be found last night (probably because they were all surfing the net, whining about NR's trying to get perceived Resident status)


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Dakota Kid
I don't know where the outrage in Bismarck is. You were there, were you unable to speak? Or would you, like most, rather have someone do the speaking for them

"I was attempting to get several friends that I attended with to ask questions about HPC, caps, etc. It was of little interest to them." 

Why was it of little interest to them? is it of little interest to you? Uninformed or just dont give a hoot?
There is nothing preventing NR's from speaking their mind at these meetings.

"(probably because they were all surfing the net, whining about NR's trying to get perceived Resident status)"
You can take shots at me all you want, it will fall on deaf ears until you start to do your part and speak your mind.

Bob


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dakota Kid....Bob's right...why didn't you ask those questions if you wanted you wanted them discussed.

Most of the fall meetings are about deer hunting.Not unusual.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

Bob and Ken,

Well if I don't give a "hoot" I would not have dragged my sorry carcass into the NDGF building after freezing my *** off until 2:00 goose hunting. Nor would I have scheduled my second week of waterfowl hunting to coincide with the meeting. So obviously I care. Clearly, 99.9% of Bismarck area sportsmen do not as they were nowhere to be found INCLUDING MANY WHO POST ON THIS SITE.

For the record I won a door prize: an orange hat! Some got mouse pads, and books.

How do you know I did not voice my opinion on zones? I for sure did and indicated that I was in favor of eliminating them completely. I did not ask the question publically but had a loonnnnggggg conversation afterword.
We were way off schedule (like an hour) and there was plenty of hands raised. Ducks were definetly not what folks wanted to talk about. The salmon club hosted it so I thought it was more than fair to let them dominate some of the discussion. Besides, I'm not a quiet person and my first question would have been followed up by several.

I was attempting to get my buds to ask questions but they viewed my topics as "non-issues" and they are both seasoned waterfowl biologists. If it was a serious issue to a resident there, they would have brought it up. I continue to maintain that the majority of ND waterfowlers could care less about zones or caps and that the vocal minority resides on the internet. That does not mean I think these internet folks are wrong but they certainly do not represent the views of the majority. Hell, they can't even represent themselves publically.

Bob, relax, no one took any shots at you. Maybe a wink and a nudge :lol:

All I can say is the session is starting in three weeks. The G/O's will be there in full force and freelancers (of which NR's are 50%- waterfowl) will be once again shooting into the wind at a herd of cats. Pick your battles gentlemen and if you were smart you would bring in some freelance NR's to help. After all, its our $$ they want; they clearly don't want yours.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

...and they clearly won't get our dollars either!


----------

